# Rel 13.1 & Q3 woes



## PMc (Jul 14, 2022)

It seems I made a mistake: normally when I upgrade ports and base, I compile all the new ports on the old release, then build the new release, and then build the ports again on the new release. Takes a long time, but then it is clear what actually is wrong when something is wrong. Recent port upgrades however went surprizingly smooth, so for the desktop I thought I could join it together and compile only once. Apparently a mistake.

First unwelcome surprize in 13.1 (unrelated to ports): `config: Error: device "adv" is unknown`
Explanation: https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/commit/sys?h=stable/13&id=43b16da804f6c97209dd19333bfde0ede9786059
"Last seem in 6"? No, this one is supposed to drive my diachrome scanner! I happen to have a few diachromes, and occasionally might want to convert some to digital. For that one needs a special scanner, and at the time when such things were built, the good equipment tended to be (narrow) scsi.

Next issue: sound/oss doesn't build anymore, and the error is

```
osscore.c:159:31: error: incompatible pointer types passing 'dev_info_t *' (aka 'struct device *') to parameter of type 'device_t' (aka 'struct _device *')
```

That port hasn't changed, and so I am wondering: has anybody ever tried to build it on Rel. 13?

Concerning the port: for Realtek soundchips this is much nicer than our builtin oss - and it has graphics with sweet little faders.
(I just notice, we have this one already: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/building-audio-oss-weird-clang_werror.84504/post-560722 )

Next surprise: editors/openoffice-4 fails to build:

```
ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /var/local/ports/usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4/work/aoo-4.1.12/main/vcl/prj
```
I'm not yet sure what the problem actually is, but this one is likely an error:

```
fatal error: too many errors emitted, stopping now
```


----------

